# Best gaming console in India



## bad_till_bones (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi,

Title says it all.  Which is the best Gaming console in India?

And one more question -

Which would be the best console around 40k?

Cheers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2021)

Playstation


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 24, 2021)

Ps5,provided you can get it at that price point.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 24, 2021)

How do you want to play games on your console.
1. Are you a person who want to play lots of games in short period of time, grind and finish games as soon as possible after they are released?
2. Or, are you a person who like spend time with the games and take, say few months, to finish games, finish 100% main story, do all the side quests then play again with different character to unlock few skins/locked part of the games?

1-> Get Xbox with gamepass gold.
2-> Playstation

This is based on my understanding that games in Xbox gamepass stay in catalogue only for limited time and one have to pay full amount to play again if they are not in catalogue anymore. The catalogue keeps getting updated with new games. Am I correct here?

Both are good with their own pros and cons. My opinion is, its better to have both the consoles.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 24, 2021)

Guys, my budget is around 40k.

Not that game freak, but yes can easily play games for couple of hours daily.

Please suggest which Gaming console i should go for?

If you can state the reason of why you are suggesting a particular console,  that would be great.

Cheers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Both are good with their own pros and cons. My opinion is, *its better to have both the consoles.*


Only for Rich gamers 

@OP: Go with PS 5 and you won't be disappointed.
Better to import it from US/Dubai with friend's help will be much cheaper.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 24, 2021)

PS5 is good for your use case.

PS Does ms flight simulator work on xbox?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 24, 2021)

PS5 Digital edition is priced at 40k, but was never released. Xbox Series S is fine for casual gamers who don't have multiple games installed at a time.

If you play games for multiple hours, especially different games, then IMO avoid Series S because of low storage. It has 300GB or so usable storage, not much by today's standard for storing multiple games. Its 1TB SSD expansion card costs like 20k+. So IMO try to get PS5 or Xbox Series X for 50k, whichever you can get your hands on. 

Advantages of Xbox:

No need of Xbox gold to play free games online
Game Pass is the best subscription service & people have stacked like 3 years of XGP ultimate for 8-9k
Bit more powerful & has like 150GB more space available for games
Cross play for few games with PC

Advantages of PS5:

Good selection of exclusive games
Higher player base in MP games in general as console players are split like 3:1 for PS:Xbox.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 24, 2021)

This may look dumb, but say I purchase PS5, then what would be the next expenses etc?

I would be new to console Gaming.  Post purchasing the console,  what would be the next move, any subscription? And how to get/download games?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 24, 2021)

PS Now subscription if you want free games occassionally and access to multiplayer.
Buy original games at excruciatingly high prices (yes there are sales, but not as much as PC gaming).

Im a PC gamer but if i had to choose one of them, Xbox gamepass makes the most sense if you want a VFM console.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> This may look dumb, but say I purchase PS5, then what would be the next expenses etc?
> 
> I would be new to console Gaming.  Post purchasing the console,  what would be the next move, any subscription? *And how to get/download games*?


If you are asking about downloading from illegal sources. Then don't do it.

Buy the digital edition if you don't want the physical copy of the game. But with Disc edition you can sell the games you don't want.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 24, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> If you are asking about downloading from illegal sources. Then don't do it.
> 
> Buy the digital edition if you don't want the physical copy of the game. But with Disc edition you can sell the games you don't want.


Other than the disc part and other difference between the ps5 and ps5 DE?

And where I can get the PS5 DE?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 24, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> This may look dumb, but say I purchase PS5, then what would be the next expenses etc?
> 
> I would be new to console Gaming.  Post purchasing the console,  what would be the next move, any subscription? And how to get/download games?



Cost of game
Cost of subscription for playing MP games online, PS plus - 3k per year


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 24, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> Other than the disc part and other difference between the ps5 and ps5 DE?
> 
> And where I can get the PS5 DE?


Digital edition never launched here, as I mentioned earlier


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2021)

I would suggest get the Disc Edition and buying the subscription for MP is optional.
You can rent the PS5 discs at much cheaper price and return it once you finished playing.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 24, 2021)

prices of consoles and console games have always traditionally been on the higher side in the Indian market (unlike in us/uk where there is an over-abundant supply of new and used consoles as well as games at rock-bottom prices)-thats the reason it never really took off in this country.

If you are pressed for money you can get an used ps4 + some games for around 15-20k from resellers on olx/fb marketplace etc and use it for a while.The ps4 still has a fairly good library of available games.Once the ps5 becomes more mainstream you can get rid of it and get the latest stuff instead.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 24, 2021)

What about Ps4 Slim?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 24, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> What about Ps4 Slim?


Same as PS4. PS4 Pro is more powerful.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 24, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Same as PS4. PS4 Pro is more powerful.


What if I get, PS4 SLIM.  The major difference is the 4k quality.   Right or am I missing something here.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 25, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> What if I get, PS4 SLIM.  The major difference is the 4k quality.   Right or am I missing something here.



It may get obsolete in 1-2 years and then the no. Of releases will also stop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> What if I get, PS4 SLIM.  The major difference is the 4k quality.   Right or am I missing something here.


PS4 slim = PS4 (vanilla) but just exterior size is smaller. PS4 pro is more powerful than PS4, has 4K support, 4K bluray drive as well, but only very light games will run at 4K.

I'm expecting 2021 or at best 2022 might be the last year to get some PS4 games. PS4 pro might be supported for a few more years if Sony decides to. PS4 Pro has similar GPU performance as Xbox Series S, but Series S has much better CPU, RAM & storage.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 25, 2021)

So what do you guys finally suggest.....

PS4 PRO or PS5?

Obviously,  I would like to hold this for coming years.  Cheers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2021)

PS5 
PS4 will die in next 1 year


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> So what do you guys finally suggest.....
> 
> PS4 PRO or PS5?
> 
> Obviously,  I would like to hold this for coming years.  Cheers.


If you can spend money & get PS5, obviously that or Xbox Series X are the best bet. Otherwise used PS4 pro.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 25, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> If you can spend money & get PS5, obviously that or Xbox Series X are the best bet. Otherwise used PS4 pro.


From where I can get PS5 in Delhi NCR?

OR what if I ask someone from Dubai to get it for me.   Any custom related issues?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> From where I can get PS5 in Delhi NCR?
> 
> OR what if I ask someone from Dubai to get it for me.   Any custom related issues?


IF the box is open then no customs.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 25, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> IF the box is open then no customs.


What if box packed? Any ideas of custom duty?  

And what would be the price difference for the Indian unit.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 25, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> From where I can get PS5 in Delhi NCR?
> 
> OR what if I ask someone from Dubai to get it for me.   Any custom related issues?


How to Pre-Order PlayStation 5, PS5 Digital Edition Restocks in India

Wait for the next restock. Ask local Sony Centres as well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> What if box packed? Any ideas of custom duty?
> 
> And what would be the price difference for the Indian unit.


The difference will be calculated on currency conversion rate.
If the Box is packed the customs will think you are selling it in India. Open box will convey its your personal item for use


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 28, 2021)

So, have spoken with Sony CC and read many articles.  PS4 Slim and Pro would be easily supported till 2023.

Have changed my mind and will go for PS4 Slim 1tb.  Will think of PS5 post 2023.

Kindly suggest the best deal I can get for the same in Delhi-NCR.

Cheers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2021)

^^Not a good deal going with PS4 now and going for PS5 later. Save some more money and get PS5.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 28, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Not a good deal going with PS4 now and going for PS5 later. Save some more money and get PS5.


As per Sony CC and articles on the web, PS4 SLIM would be easily supported till 2023.

May be down the line we will get a PS5 SLIM by then.  Purchasing PS5 SLIM say after three years would not be a bad idea.  What say?

Eventually I would be spending 30k right now and enjoying the best game library say till 2023.

Post that may be I get lucky enough to get PS5 SLIM post 2023 at a decent rate....


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> As per Sony CC and articles on the web, PS4 SLIM would be easily supported till 2023.
> 
> May be down the line we will get a PS5 SLIM by then.  Purchasing PS5 SLIM say after three years would not be a bad idea.  What say?
> 
> ...


I'd say PS4/XB1 is worth at max 20k for new units. Xbox Series S exists at 35k. Series S is relatively easy to get if you follow its sales, compared to Series X or PS5.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 29, 2021)

I think even FIFA plays like 30fps on PS4 Slim. I have played on it on Gaming cafes and if you know how smooth a 60fps game is, you will not like any 30fps games. Though one can get used to it.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jun 29, 2021)

Ps4 slim will lack high graphics quality in the games coming after 2021. Also it is old and it would be better to spend 35k now than to spend 25k + 30k later.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 29, 2021)

Ok.  So let us do this way....

Question 1 - PS4 SLIM or XBOX Series S?

Question 2 - PS5 or XBOX Series X (In this please do let me know, do we have a decent library for XBOX variant as well and hope I won't be left stranded for good and multiplayer games?

Last but not the least, is it wise to wait n get PS5 or XBOX Series X instead of going for PS4 SLIM or XBOX Series S?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2021)

bad_till_bones said:


> Ok.  So let us do this way....
> 
> Question 1 - PS4 SLIM or XBOX Series S?
> 
> ...


PS4 = PS4 slim ~ XB1 *<<* PS4 pro ~ XB 1X < XB Series S *<<* PS5 ~ XB SX

PS has some good 1st party exclusives. Xbox doesn't have that good first party exclusive yet, but Bethesda is a part of MS now & their new games like Starfield & Elder's Scroll VI will be Xbox  exclusive. Also, people have stacked 3 years of XGP ultimate for 8k or so. XGP ultimate has their XGP subscription with a lot of games + EA play basic + xbox gold subscription (required for online play, PS need PS plus). Check the games you like, then decide.


----------



## khalil1210 (Jun 29, 2021)

List down the games which you are interested to play, and choose your console.

Let say you want to play God of War / Rachet and Clank ( These are PS exclusives ) They are not available on pc or Xbox.

Sony has been releasing games as timed exclusives. ( Horizon Zero Dawn, Nier Automata, Detroit; Become Human ) were initially released as sony execlusives. After 2 years they released it for pc also.

Lets say you want to play Gears Series / Halo ( These are Microsoft exclusives ) You can play these on Xbox or pc but not ps4 / ps5

or if you only intend to play online games with friend ( like Overwatch, apex legends ) You should buy console which is popular among your friends.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> PS4 = PS4 slim ~ XB1 *<<* PS4 pro ~ XB 1X < XB Series S *<<* PS5 ~ XB SX
> 
> PS has some good 1st party exclusives. Xbox doesn't have that good first party exclusive yet, but Bethesda is a part of MS now & their new games like Starfield & Elder's Scroll VI will be Xbox  exclusive. Also, people have stacked 3 years of XGP ultimate for 8k or so. XGP ultimate has their XGP subscription with a lot of games + EA play basic + xbox gold subscription (required for online play, PS need PS plus). Check the games you like, then decide.


Just to add to this, I think Xbox recently made Free to Play online MP games free, as in earlier you needed the PS+ or xbox gold subscription to play in either console. Now you don't need gold to play free games like CoD Warzone or warframe or apex, etc. 
Microsoft announces some free-to-play games, including Fortnite and Warzone, now playable without Xbox Live Gold

Maybe Sony will follow suit for all F2P MP games soon, who knows.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 29, 2021)

The Exclusive titles of PS are way better and popular than XBOX.

XBOX has few legendary titles such as Halo or Forza. PS has many if you count.


----------

